

Megalodon - Davesjoshin
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megalodon

======
blakestein
This is one of the most interesting things I've ever seen.

------
kacheeto
This is relavent to my interests.

~~~
lutusp
> This is relavent [sic] to my interests.

Do you sometimes wonder why Web searches, based on words, can't find your
posts?

